# NEED help, SENDMAIL



## goldenfire (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello.
I am a newbie.
Could anyone teach me the difference between
"newaliases" and "makemap hash /etc/mail/aliases.db < /etc/mail/aliases "?


----------



## fonz (Dec 4, 2009)

goldenfire said:
			
		

> the difference between
> "newaliases" and "makemap hash /etc/mail/aliases.db < /etc/mail/aliases "?


From newaliases(1):


> Notice: do not use makemap(8) to create the aliases data base, because newaliases(1) puts a special token into the data base that is required by sendmail(8).



Alphons


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 4, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> From newaliases(1):
> 
> 
> Alphons




Thank you very much. 
By the way, for virtusertable file, how to update the coresponding .db file?

Should I input
makemakp hash virtusertable.db < virtusertable


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Just run 'make' in /etc/mail, whether it's for updating aliases or other db files in there. No need to reinvent wheels. Read /etc/mail/Makefile.


----------

